# Any lockers in Boston?



## guest (Mar 31, 2008)

Are there any lockers in Boston either on South or North Station?

We are planning to do transfer in Boston and would like to spend a day walking in the city.

But we don't know where to put our bags.


----------



## AlanB (Mar 31, 2008)

No lockers in either station. In South Station however you can head over to the Amtrak checked baggage area and day check your bags for a small fee. No such service is available at North Station.


----------



## guest (Apr 1, 2008)

AlanB said:


> No lockers in either station. In South Station however you can head over to the Amtrak checked baggage area and day check your bags for a small fee. No such service is available at North Station.


Is it safe to leave bags on the station?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 1, 2008)

If by "on" you mean "in" the station, then No. Any bag left unattended inside the main station will be confiscated by police for fear that it may contain a bomb or other harmful agent. That assumes that it's not stolen first by some thief.

If you are lucky enough to be able to gain access to the Club Acela lounge, then you can leave your bags there for free. But you either need to be traveling in First Class or Sleeper Class on that day, or have one of the passes sold for AGR points on the AGR website. Of course if you have Select Plus status, then you also have access to the lounge.

Otherwise your only alternative is paying to day check your bags at the Amtrak baggage counter, or taking your bags with you.


----------



## guest (Apr 1, 2008)

AlanB said:


> If by "on" you mean "in" the station, then No. Any bag left unattended inside the main station will be confiscated by police for fear that it may contain a bomb or other harmful agent. That assumes that it's not stolen first by some thief.
> If you are lucky enough to be able to gain access to the Club Acela lounge, then you can leave your bags there for free. But you either need to be traveling in First Class or Sleeper Class on that day, or have one of the passes sold for AGR points on the AGR website. Of course if you have Select Plus status, then you also have access to the lounge.
> 
> Otherwise your only alternative is paying to day check your bags at the Amtrak baggage counter, or taking your bags with you.


I meant if I pay to the counter - won't they lose it?

If I buy a ticket for Downeaster with AGR points - can I get access to Acels Club?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 1, 2008)

guest said:


> I meant if I pay to the counter - won't they lose it?


I can't imagine why they would lose it. It's not like they have to put it on a train and move it from one train to the next. All they have to do is put tag on your bag, give you the claim check, and store it in the locked holding area.



guest said:


> If I buy a ticket for Downeaster with AGR points - can I get access to Acels Club?


No, a ticket for the Downeaster won't qualify you for access to the lounge, regardless of whether you pay for it or use AGR points. Only arriving on an Acela in First Class or having been on a long distance train that same day in a sleeping car would qualify you for access to the lounge.


----------



## Dan_London (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, I'm over in Boston from the UK for the weekend in a couple of weeks. I'm going to see the Patriots on the Sunday lunchtime before flying home that night. Will I be able to use the checked baggage service you mention? I haven't got any train tickets booked (I'm planning to use the subway mainly and the matchday special service to Foxboro), so I guess I'm asking if the service is open to anyone who turns up.

Sorry if this seems a silly question. I'm planning on travelling very light anyway, but it seems that Foxboro stadium rules won't even allow me to take a small backpack in the ground, which has left me a bit nervous on what to do.

Thanks for any help,

Dan.


----------



## had8ley (Oct 11, 2008)

Dan_London said:


> Hi, I'm over in Boston from the UK for the weekend in a couple of weeks. I'm going to see the Patriots on the Sunday lunchtime before flying home that night. Will I be able to use the checked baggage service you mention? I haven't got any train tickets booked (I'm planning to use the subway mainly and the matchday special service to Foxboro), so I guess I'm asking if the service is open to anyone who turns up.
> Sorry if this seems a silly question. I'm planning on travelling very light anyway, but it seems that Foxboro stadium rules won't even allow me to take a small backpack in the ground, which has left me a bit nervous on what to do.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> ...


If you have enough AGR points you can swap them for a one day Acela Club pass. One suggestion if you don't~ find a Red Cap and tip him well and see if he'll find somewhere for your bags for the day. Be sure you find out what time they go off duty as you might not be able to get your bags back until the next morning. That's IF he agrees to take them for you.


----------



## zoltan (Oct 12, 2008)

From my experiences, they are absolutely lovely about letting you leave bags at checked baggage at Boston South Station. It is very different from New York Penn Station, where I find they do things rigidly by the book, and are quite insistent on you having a properly valid ticket, in the same way as the downright rude staff guarding the passenger lounge.

The helpful staff there let me leave my baggage there on the justification of my downeaster ticket from North Station to Portland, ME (this is very useful, as I like to use bolt bus or megabus to Boston, before training it for the final leg, as I'm willing to spend an extra $6 for the train on that stretch, but not an extra $70-plus for the NEC), and on my last visit, they used a tag to attach my case and my backpack, and then only charged me for one bag.


----------



## amamba (Oct 12, 2008)

had8ley said:


> Dan_London said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm over in Boston from the UK for the weekend in a couple of weeks. I'm going to see the Patriots on the Sunday lunchtime before flying home that night. Will I be able to use the checked baggage service you mention? I haven't got any train tickets booked (I'm planning to use the subway mainly and the matchday special service to Foxboro), so I guess I'm asking if the service is open to anyone who turns up.
> ...


It sounds like the OP isn't even taking amtrak - just the MBTA - so I'm not sure if he'll be able to utilize the redcap service at all. But he can try.


----------



## had8ley (Oct 12, 2008)

amamba said:


> had8ley said:
> 
> 
> > Dan_London said:
> ...


Sometimes those dead presidents (on dollar bills) can move mountains. Let's hope in this case it's his luggage...IIRC, you don't have to travel to use the one day pass. Am I incorrect?


----------



## Dan_London (Oct 13, 2008)

had8ley said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > had8ley said:
> ...


Thanks very much for the responses people. Another forum seems to think that there are lockers in the bus station across the road, so I'll have a look into that as well. Worst case scenario is a take my old backpack that's falling apart at the seams anyway and dump that along with a couple of days changes of underwear and t-shirts. Never been a problem taking a smallish bag into a stadium at home :huh:

All the best,

Dan.


----------

